# PIG ROAST



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

We are roasting a Pig for my Sons Birthday, he has a large party with all his buddy's/family every year. This pig was born on Mothers Day, they processed it yesterday and it dressed out at 65lbs. We got the Apple wood fire going and seasoned the inside of the pig with Cajun Sea, Salt, Pig rub, garlic, apple sauce. We got the pig on the spit and turning by 10:45 This morning, I"ll have pictures later on of the finished Pig.................


----------



## pinkykaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome! Did you rent the grill and spit? This is something I've always been interested in doing.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

That's funny. I did one yesterday as well for a fishing competition.

The weight was about the same.

Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures this time around.

We had it going by about 09:00 and served by about 19:30. We served with rolls, potato salad, coleslaw, salad, garlic-chili-butter and garlic mayonaise.

The left overs will be going out for lunch today ...


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

We Roasted off a few Mexican seasoned Angus Chuck Roasts and shredded for taco meat. We cut 2" slices off of Angus Sirloin butts to marinade/ grill and sliced like a London Broil, served with a Bearnaise sauce. We had fresh baked rolls, Tortillas, Fresh made Salsa/Chips, Scalloped Potatoes, Charro beans, Fresh corn on the cobb, all kinds of fresh salads/ relist trays, pasta salads, develed eggs, and of course 2 Kegs.........This is a picture of the Pig about 1/2 done, the Pig took about 8 hrs. I was to busy slicing the London broil and serving the Pig to take pictures of the finished Pig. I was busier than a one legged man at a ass kicking contest.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That looks awesome, Bill!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Holy Mackerel Chef!!!!!!!

You are the Man!!!!!!!

Luv your pig, meat and especially your grass!

I think I salivated when I looked at those ears.

Pan


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Aloha Kakahiaka ChefBillyB!! 

That Pua’a looks ONO braddah

But why you never put the bugga in da imu?

Last night me and my ol’ man had Kalua Pig and Cabbage!!  You inspired me…


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oops sorry,


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

Yummy Pork Porn I like a guy that can cook a good lookin pig.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Aloha Kakahiaka ChefBillyB!!
> 
> That Pua'a looks ONO braddah
> 
> ...


Hey Kaneohe, Aloha back at ya............I wanted to try out the Rotisserie/Spit cooking so we can demo the cooking process at our Caterings. We just branched off a new Catering company named " Between the Boarders" Catering, offering Authentic Mexican Buffets, and American Cuisine. I like the idea of Pit Roasting and it's something we can offer as a Chef carved on a buffet line....I hope all is well with you..............ChefBillyB


----------



## haole (Jul 9, 2011)

Eh brah, gotta cook da kine ova night fo mo bettah! Never can rush 'em.

AUUUURIEEEEEE


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

looking at those photos reminds me why there are vegetarians!.....

joey


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

durangojo said:


> looking at those photos reminds me why there are vegetarians!.....
> 
> joey


Really?????

Hmmm ..... sorry the pics just made me hungry

I bet you guys had a great time and turnout.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Haole said:


> Eh brah, gotta cook da kine ova night fo mo bettah! Never can rush 'em.
> 
> AUUUURIEEEEEE


Aloha Brah, wanted some show bro, can not see the pig in Da ground, no rush the pig,


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Highlander01 said:


> Really?????
> 
> Hmmm ..... sorry the pics just made me hungry
> 
> I bet you guys had a great time and turnout.


Highlander, great fun, lots a food, 2 kegs, how can you go wrong.............some people only see the beef in the Supermarket in plastic wrap and don't think animals have to die for us to live. We raise Pigs and Pasture raised Black Angus Cows, when we started raising animals, we always wanted to make sure we gave them a good life under natural conditions. We have grass fed, hormone free cattle, that I serve in our Cafe. I also like the idea of my little 10yr old eating hormone free meat.............Chefbillyb


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i'm certainly not saying that i wished you anything less than a good time, just that to some it's not all that appealing. you said it perfectly when you said that some people don't realize animals have to die for us to live.....maybe we do, maybe we just choose for animals not to have to die for us to live...sometimes i secretly envision(gary larson style) in my mind's eye the animals taking over and slaughtering, tying, spit and roasting us...oh, rubbed with lots of seasoning of course! 'to each their own said the farmer as he kissed his cow'... feeding your 10 yr old hormone free meat is plaudable...along with lots of pesticide free vegetables as well. I'm glad your son's birthday was memorable, as all children's should be...cheers...

joey


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good chef. We used to do many of these .Boned out the pig and stuffed with a sausage type forcemeat, man it was good.  I like the Chicken Wire ,we used to tie them .


----------



## chefburl (Jul 17, 2011)

I have done several pigs.. It's a whole lot of work and a whole lot of gratification from customers, in my opinion there is nothing tastier or juicier. I generally stuff it with onions. carrot, celery, as well as oranges and apples.. And plenty of seasonings..


----------

